# 942 install question



## losartan (Jan 22, 2004)

I just received my 942 but my installer won't be here until June 3rd and I can't wait, I want to hook it up myself.

I currently have a Dish 500 with a dual lnb and a Dish 300 pointed at 61.5. The LNB looks like a single on the 300 but it has two RG6 cables coming from it. The lnb's feed into two SW21's which feed a 510 and 6000. I am replacing my 6000 with the 942. What are my options for hooking up the 942? I would love to use the DishPro + lnb so I don't have to do any more cable runs.

What switches will I need for the 510/942 set-up?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Put a Dish Pro LNB on the Dish 300 and a Dish Pro Plus Twin on the Dish 500. The DPP Twin has an input for the Dish 300, so you won't need any external switches. You should be able to use your existing wiring, and use a separator for the 942.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

If you just want to use the 942 you could un-hook the 6000 and 510 until your installer comes.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm also waiting for the install and itchy to hook up the 942 as soon as the box arrives. Does it mess with the lease if you do your own install?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Because the 942 is a dual tuner, and needs both tuners connected to operate properly, your options are limited unless you have ready access to the DishPro LNB's you would need to connect your 942 with a single coax run. 

There are a number of ways to connect your setup, the simplest was noted Bichon, Dishpro Plus Twin with a Dish Pro dual for your wing (61.5 or 148). Another would be to use regular DishPro Twin and a Dual, and a DP44+. which will give you options to install more receivers or another dual tuner reciever with a Splitter.

Depending on how your cable is routed around your house, Allen's idea would let you get it up and running but you would only have the 942 running, and if you have a Dish Scheduled Install, I've thought I've read where they may not activate it until the install is complete, but I am not sure about that...


----------



## losartan (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's response. I am also concerned that they won't activate my receiver unless it's the installer calling.

If I keep my install date, can I tell the installer how I want it connected? I spoke with Dish today and I was told that all LNB's and switches are free for my install. I wonder if I can talk my installer into using a multi-receiver switch.

Question: If the Dish Pro Plus lnb is fed to a SW34, can I still use the splitter to only have one cable run to the 942? 

Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I got my leased 942 this Wed (25th) but my install wasn't scheduled until the 31st, so I installed it myself that afternoon and had it authorized in less than an hour. I told the tech csr that authorized it to cancel my scheduled install, which he did with no problem. Even though Dish will tell you initially that they have to install it, they don't seem to care if you do it youself. Heck it saves them having to pay someone to come out, which in my case is an 80 mile trip.


----------



## losartan (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm going to get the LNB's and do it myself.

One more question: I plan on buying a Dish Pro Plus twin along with a DishPro dual. Do I need to buy any brackets? Also, I am considering adding additional receivers to my setup. Does using a Dish Pro Plus and Dish Pro dual limit my ability to add receivers? Can I still use switches?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Note that there is NO such thing as a SW34. You're probably thinking of a DP34.

Anyway, the maximum number of boxes that you can hook to a DPP-Twin is two. Either one can be single tuner or dual-tuner (using a DPP Separator).

You could add a DP34 later, but hooking a DPP-Twin to one means no more DPPlus Separator, and you can't use the DPP-Twin's 3rd bird input port. A DPP44 lets you keep the Separator, but not the Twin's input port. Of course, the DPP44 allows for 4 birds, so that last is not an issue for most people.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry in advance if this sounds obvious. If I do the self install, I am thinking it should really just be straight forward changing the connections on the back of the 921 over to the 942. Goes through a dpp44 (61.5, 110, 119, 148). Is this a fair assessment or is there a valid reason to wait for the installer?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

cebbigh, you should be able to switch the cables over from the 921 to the 942. Should be a very simple changeover. You'll also need to do some simple configuration, such as setting the output resolution to the best choice for your HDTV.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks. Thought it would be fairly easy but thought it best to run it past people who have more experience than I do. Lots of good info here.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

The installation is very straight forward. What I did was put the 942 on top of my 921, take one cable out of my 921 and connect directly to the 942. About the only thing different was the connection to TV2 out. When I called Dish to activate, they first had to cancel the scheduled installation appointment. Once that was done, the 942 was activated.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Update: Received the 942 yesterday and did self install after work. Time consuming because of all the boxes and cables involved in my home theater but the actual plugging in to the 942 was simple. Called dish after 10pm to hook me up. Tried the cancel or change scheduled install option and could not get thru. Tried the "repair" option for HD and got thru. The advanced tech tried to help but said she could not complete the activation and I would have to call back during normal business hours. Called dish at 7am pdt this morning before leaving for work. Again tried the cancel or change scheduled install option. Was told because on lease would have to wait for installer. Said thank you, hung up and tried again.
Went back thru repair and hd option and the advanced tech this time took all the old and new reciever info and told me all would be done within 15 minutes. Had to leave before the 15 min were up, but when I got home after work all was up and working. He even cancelled my install. I'm all set.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

losartan said:


> I currently have a Dish 500 with a dual lnb and a Dish 300 pointed at 61.5. The LNB looks like a single on the 300 but it has two RG6 cables coming from it. The lnb's feed into two SW21's which feed a 510 and 6000.


The LNB on the 300 is actually a dual, your Dish500 has a Twin. That setup works for a maximum of 2 tuners.


> If the Dish Pro Plus lnb is fed to a SW34, can I still use the splitter to only have one cable run to the 942?


The line with the DPP Separator (a splitter won't work) has to come from a DP *Plus* switch. The *DP*34 ("SW" switches are legacy) is not a Plus switch so any dual-tuner receiver connected to it would have to have 2 lines. The DPP Twin is more than an LNB - it is 2 DP LNBs with a built-in DP Plus switch. The current options for single cable installation are the DPP Twin or the DP Twin with DPP44.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm still on the fence with deciding whether to go lease or purchase, BUT .... is there anyway to determine what "extra" equipment I'll need if I attempt an install myself. Not an electonics genius - but not a village idiot either. Ideal scenario (obviously) .. unhook these from the 508 and plug em in to the 942, turn it on, call Dish. Buttttttt........
Going to use the 942 on one TV (Sony WEGA 50").
Dish 500, 500 Quad switch, PVR 508.
Actually - the line coming from the switch to the Sony and 508 split in two. Only one of the two splits seems "hot" tho. (am I making sense?)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Nope. The 508 is a single tuner box, the 942 requires TWO feeds directly from the outdoor equipment.

It also sounds like you've got some OTA stuff mixed in.

You need to take a COMPLETE inventory of EVERY big and little device on every cable.


----------

